# How to jumpstart another car with a Cruze



## Oleks (Oct 8, 2019)

Since the battery in this car is in the trunk which terminals do you use to jump somebody's car ? I know that if the Cruze was dead you would use the positive terminal and the grounding located under the hood of the Cruze. But what if you need to give somebody a jump? Would you use the battery terminals that are located in the trunk ?


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Oleks said:


> Since the battery in this car is in the trunk which terminals do you use to jump somebody's car ? I know that if the Cruze was dead you would use the positive terminal and the grounding located under the hood of the Cruze. But what if you need to give somebody a jump? Would you use the battery terminals that are located in the trunk ?


I was going to look this up, but I'm not sure what year and engine you have. Can you post that, please?

Doug

.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Gen2 has the battery in the trunk. Along with the computers. In front of the spare tire well.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> Gen2 has the battery in the trunk. Along with the computers. In front of the spare tire well.


In my mind, I was associating diesels with batteries in the trunk, but wasn't sure.
...
Looking in the 2017 owner's manual, it indicates that the underhood + and – terminals should be used for jump starting. (1 and 2, respectively, in the pic.)

Doug










.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm not sure how well the ground terminal would work though. 

It's not very thick and it's covered in paint. I can't see a very good connection being made with the paint. 

Kind of like todays crappy jumper cables. The connections are all covered in paint. Good for a trickle charger only.


----------



## Oleks (Oct 8, 2019)

plano-doug said:


> I was going to look this up, but I'm not sure what year and engine you have. Can you post that, please?
> 
> Doug
> 
> .


Sorry forgot to say. I have 2018 LS 1.4t gas.
That picture from owner’s manual shows positive terminal and grounding which is good for getting jumped. But what if you have to jump start someone’s car. You would need positive terminal and negative not the positive terminal and grounding.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Oleks said:


> But what if you have to give a jump to somebody, do you need a negative terminal or you can use that grounding ?


Good question. If I was going to jump someone else, I think I'd open the trunk and connect directly to the battery.

Doug

.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I've already seen one car jumping from the trunk.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

plano-doug said:


> Good question. If I was going to jump someone else, I think I'd open the trunk and connect directly to the battery.
> 
> Doug
> 
> .


I have a 12 Cruze Eco im assuming my battery is in my trunk. Never checked or noticed


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Oleks said:


> Sorry forgot to say. I have 2018 LS 1.4t gas.
> That picture from owner’s manual shows positive terminal and grounding which is good for getting jumped. But what if you have to jump start someone’s car. You would need positive terminal and negative not the positive terminal and grounding.


That is something new for me. The Gen I LS's are strictly the 1.8. So the Gen II's do not have the 1.8 at all?


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Diamond193 said:


> I have a 12 Cruze Eco im assuming my battery is in my trunk. Never checked or noticed



My 2012 LS and 2013 LS both have the batteries under the hood on the driver's side.

Doug

.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> That is something new for me. The Gen I LS's are strictly the 1.8. So the Gen II's do not have the 1.8 at all?



As far as I know, the only engines available for the gen2 are the 1.4T LE2 and 1.6L turbo diesel LH7. Out of curiosity, a while back I researched it, and that's all that came up for the US (and Canada, I presume).

It's surprising that there is no normally aspirated option. With direct injection and dual overhead cams, a peppy 
non-turbo 4-banger shouldn't be a big stretch.

Doug

.


----------



## Oleks (Oct 8, 2019)

So here we can see a positive terminal. Is there a negative terminal or just ground? And which one of those bolts is ground? I assume the one that's not painted?


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Oleks said:


> <snip pic>
> So here we can see a positive terminal. Is there a negative terminal or just ground? And which one of those bolts is ground? I assume the one that's not painted?


It appears that all three in the pic are anchored in sheet metal and hence at GND. So any one of those should be good for connecting the negative jumper cable to. The middle one looks like it would provide the best connection.

To be clear, in the case of automotive power, GND and negative are the same thing.

HTH.

Doug

.


----------



## Throat Yogurt (Dec 1, 2019)

Any of those three bolts would theoretically work as negative/ground, they are all connected to the body. Obviously, the unpainted one would work best.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Throat Yogurt said:


> Any of those three bolts would theoretically work as negative/ground, they are all connected to the body. Obviously, the unpainted one would work best.


Good catch on the paint. I didn't even notice it before. 

Can I blame that on getting old?  

Doug

.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

What year is that in the pic?


----------



## Oleks (Oct 8, 2019)

snowwy66 said:


> What year is that in the pic?


2018


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Oleks said:


> 2018


Mine is a 17 and it's painted. 

I'm gonna have to scruff mine off to look as pretty as yours. I just don't see mine working very good covered in paint.


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Oleks said:


> Since the battery in this car is in the trunk which terminals do you use to jump somebody's car ? I know that if the Cruze was dead you would use the positive terminal and the grounding located under the hood of the Cruze. But what if you need to give somebody a jump? Would you use the battery terminals that are located in the trunk ?


The positive & negative hook ups are under the hood of a jump is needed.


----------



## anthony.pompa1717 (Dec 29, 2021)

Oleks said:


> Since the battery in this car is in the trunk which terminals do you use to jump somebody's car ? I know that if the Cruze was dead you would use the positive terminal and the grounding located under the hood of the Cruze. But what if you need to give somebody a jump? Would you use the battery terminals that are located in the trunk ?


Can I I jump start another car with the Chevy Cruze from under the hood like if the Chevy Cruze was getting jump started
started


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

anthony.pompa1717 said:


> Can I I jump start another car with the Chevy Cruze from under the hood like if the Chevy Cruze was getting jump started
> started


Welcome Aboard!

I do not understand your question. If you look at page one, you will see how to jump another vehicle or have yours jumped.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

